# Infos La Palma



## Andre´ (22. September 2017)

Hi Leute 

Ich bin ab nächster Woche 14 Tage auf La Palma. Neben 5 Kg Kleidung werden auch 15 Kilo Angelsachen transportiert
Wie man auf den Kanarischen Inseln fischt weis ich mittlerweile. Mir geht es eher um gute Stellen oder mal einen Kontakt zu einem Einheimischen. 
Hat jemand Ahnung oder mag bissi aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern ? ich würde mich echt freuen nicht 3 Tage lang die Insel abfahren zu müssen um 1-2 gute Stellen zu finden. Mein 2 Jähriger Sohn würde lieber im Sand buddeln ^^

Bin für alle Infos dankbar 

Gruss 

Andre


----------



## Localhorst (22. September 2017)

*AW: Infos La Palma*

Hi,

ich war diesen Sommer für zwei Wochen auf LaPalma und habe auch ein paar mal dort geangelt. Hier mal die Infos die ich gesammelt habe.

*Angelschein* (Hat mich inkl. Irrfahrten ca. 4-5 Stunden verteilt über zwei Tage gekostet):

Du brauchst einen Klasse 3 Angelschein ("3ª clase.- Pesca marítima de recreo en superficie, desde tierra o embarcación, sin utilizar el curricán de superficie y marisqueo recreativo a pie.").

Lag glaube ich bei ca. 17€.

Gilt für 3 Jahre (glaube ich), kürzer geht nicht.

Ich habe meinen bei folgender Adresse bekommen (Öffnungszeiten glaube ich von 9:00 bis 13:00  (evtl. erst ab 10:00, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher)):    Google Maps Link .  Das ist ein Platz auf einem Hof wo auch der Wochenmarkt stattfindet. Dort gibt es ein unscheinbares Haus (Siehe Streetview Photo) mit einem Automaten an der Tür wo du eine Nummer ziehen musst. Es gibt eine eigene Laufende Nummer für Angelscheine...   
Ich war zuerst bei der Adresse die auf der offiziellen Internetseite der Regionalverwaltung angegeben ist (offizieller Link mit meiner Meinung nach falscher Adresse). Dort wusste aber keiner etwas über einen Angelschein und es konnte auch keiner englisch. Ein Beamter hat sich dann erbarmt und lange telefoniert. Schließlich gab er mir den Hörer mit einer Dame der Touristeninformation an der anderen Seite. Sie konnte dann englisch. Nach einem Besuch bei ihr in der Touri-Info hat sie hat mir dann eine Karte zu der oben genannten Adresse gegeben)

Du brauchst nur deinen Personalausweis! Evtl. Ausdrucke von Formularen oder Kopien von deinem Ausweis wie es auf anderen Seiten empfohlen wird brauchst du nicht. Die freundlichen Beamten vor Ort übernehmen eh deine Daten in ihr System und drucken dann alles aus.

Du bekommst dann ein Formular "modelo 700" mit dem du zur Bank gehen musst. Dort bezahlst du den Schein, bekommst eine Quittung und Stempel.....  Damit gehst du dann noch einmal zu der obigen Adresse.... Dann bekommst du deinen Schein! (bzw. einen flädrigen Ausdruck, der echte Schein soll nachgeschickt werden. Ich habe meinen immer noch nicht )

Ich habe auch versucht die Scheine im Vorfeld online zu bekommen. Das würde theoretisch auch gehen, aber du brauchst eine NIS Nummer (Pflichtpfeld). Das ist, soweit ich es verstanden habe, eine Art spanische Steuernummer. Die natürlich nur Spanier haben. Die Beamten vor Ort können eine Dummy Nummer eintragen und dann das selbe Formular abschicken, was ich online nicht abschicken konnte.

*Getestete Angelmethoden:*

Spinnfischen mit diversen Wobblern und Gummifischen
Nimm Wobbler mit großen Tauchschaufeln mit.
Ich habe fast nur Stellen gefunden wo du von 2-4 hohen Klippen angeln kannst. Wegen des sehr steilen Winkels laufen alle normalen Wobbler fast nur an der Oberfläche. Bisse hatte ich sowohl auf Wobbler, als auch auf Gummifische. Einen Eidechsenfisch ca. 30cm konnte ich fangen. Viele Bisse habe ich nicht verwerten können. Unteranderem auch welche die meine feste Bremse haben für 3 Sekunden kreischen lassen. Dann war der Spuk vorbei und ich stand auf meiner Klippe wie ein Depp der nicht weiß wie ihm geschieht |kopfkrat​
Ansitzangeln mit Schwimmer
Ich habe mit 5-7g und einem 20g Schwimmern geangelt. Ich hatte leider keine größeren dabei. Es kann kaum groß genug sein. Ich habe ein paar sehr kleine Fische gefangen, die auch den dicken Schwimmer versenkt haben als ob er keinen Widerstand böte. Die starken Wellen und Strömungen ziehen alle kleinen Schwimmer andauernd unter Wasser, was eine Bisserkennung extrem schwer macht. Mein Sohn (7 Jahre) wollte eigentlich bei jeder Welle anschlagen...  
Als Köder habe ich Garnelen benutzt, gibt es zB im "Oceanos" was ein "Frost only Supermarkt" und extrem billig ist. Garnelen sind dort billiger als Tauwürmer bei uns im Angelshop |kopfkrat. Die Garnelen als Köder wurden mir von dem Kapitän unserer Delfin Tour bestätigt. Er ist selber Angler und meinte, das wären die besten Köder. Selbiges hat der Knilch in dem Angelshop in Los Lianos auch gesagt. Ich habe mit Aal und Karpfen Haken geangelt. War mir aber nie ganz sicher ob das die richtige Wahl war. Die Köder wurden immer sehr schnell von vielen kleinen Fischen abgefressen. Es gab aber auch zwei Bisse die richtig gut waren. Aber nach einer kurzen Flucht wurde mein 35er Vorfach durchgebissen.​

*Angelplätze:*

Leuchtturm Las Hoyas:Von besagtem Kapitän genannt. Vor Ort haben wir bei unseren beiden Besuchen auch einheimische Angler gesehen, sowie kleine Fischerboote die 100m weit draußen ihrer Arbeit nachgingen. Fisch scheint also da zu sein! Bedingungen fande ich aber schwer. Starke Strömungen, 2-4m hohe Klippen. Gefangen haben wir nur Kleinkram.

Treppe in PuertoNaos : Wurde uns auch von dem Kapitän gezeigt. Er hat extra sein Handy raus geholt und uns die Stelle bei Googlemaps gezeigt. Ich hatte aber keine Zeit mehr die Stelle zu testen. Er meinte aber es sein eine gute Stelle für Uferangler.

Südlicher Leuchtturm : Tolles Gebiet, hier habe ich auch den Eidechsenfisch gefangen. Viele Felsen und andere Stellen die nach Fisch schreien in Wurfweite. Leider für die meisten mit viel Gurkerei verbunden.

Es werden auch immer die Häfen genannt. Dort habe ich auch immer mal wieder einen einheimischen Angler gesehen. Aber es ist dort überall Angelverbot. Da ich immer mit meinem kleinen Sohn unterwegs war, wollte ich zum einen keinen Ärger provozieren und natürlich auch kein schlechtes Vorbild sein.


Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass mir das Angeln auf LaPalma viel Spaß gemacht hat. Besonders erfolgreich war ich leider nicht, aber das Angeln bei einem Sonnenaufgang zusammen mit meinem Sohn war eine tolle Sache die wir beide sehr genossen haben. 

Viel Spaß bei eurem Urlaub auf dieser tollen Insel und Petri Heil
Localhorst


(PS: Unterschätze nicht die Temperaturen die der schwarze Sand in der Sonne erreicht!).


----------



## Andre´ (22. September 2017)

*AW: Infos La Palma*

Hi Localhorst, vielen Dank für die Infos. Angelschein hab ich schon einen, gilt ja immer für drei Jahre. Die Spots guck ich mir auf jeden Fall mal an, sind aber leider genau auf der anderen Seite. Wir sind an der Ostküste untergebracht. 

Mit Naturködern werde ich nicht angeln, werde wohl fast nur Speedjiggen und ab und an mal einen Wobbler werfen. 
Schön dass Du ein paar kleine erwischt hast. 
Ich versuch mein Glück auf Amberjack und Bonitos, die gibt es eigentlich überall auf den Kanaren. 

Gruss

Andre


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Februar 2020)

Servus Ande´

sehe gerade LA Palma hast du auch unsicher gemacht...
Ist zwar schon paar Tage her aber vielleicht hast du ja noch Erinnerung an deinen Urlaub und paar Tips die du hier preisegeben magst. Hast du deine Bonitos und AJ´s auf La Palma gefangen?


----------



## Andre´ (8. Februar 2020)

Hi Andreas, ja ich war schon auf fast allen Kanarischen Inseln.
Auf La Palma hat es leider nicht mit grösseren Preds geklappt, aber ich habe herrliche Trompetenfische gefangen. Beim faulenzen auf den Savage Gear Sandeel am Grund.
Ein wirklich guter Platz für grösseres ist die Hafenmole in der Hauptstadt. Das Problem ist nur, die ist wirklich übelst gefährlich, da ca 10-15 Meter hoch 
Hab da ein paar Videos gefunden gehabt wo die Einheimischen gute Fische fangen und wollte das mal probieren. Hab mir dann auch noch extra einen Spundwandkescher besorgt und mit geschleift, aber ich hab mich dann wirklich nur 2x tagsüber hingetraut da es auch noch sehr windig war. Während der besten Zeit, Dämmerung, Morgens wie Abends war mir mein Leben zu wichtig, lol. Ein falscher Schritt und und du knallst gefühlte 15 Meter runter. Wenn Du zu 2t bist, okay, aber alleine ist das kein Spass. Ansonsten hab ich aber direkt am Hotel ein paar sehr schöne Spots in den Felsen gefunden , die ich mehrmals befischt habe. Leider keine Bonitos, aber die besagten Trompetenfische haben wirklich total Spass gemacht.
Ansonsten habe ich leider keine guten Spots gefunden, waren aber auch eher zum Familien Urlaub da. Der Kleine war da gerade 1,5 Jahre alt und hat viel Zeit beansprucht 
Mit den richtigen Spots wirst du aber auch dort schöne fische fangen, da bin ich mir Sicher...

Die Spots von Local Horst habe ich leider nicht probieren können, die waren zu weit weg von mir...


edit:  hier mal die Hafenmauer mit Action


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Februar 2020)

Hey André, danke für die Rückmeldung. Das Video lässt keine Fragen offen, die Stelle ist ein Spot für 2 und auch dann eher geschmackssache bei 30kmh Wind vor dem Abgrund zu tänzeln.

Grüße Andreas


----------

